# Capacitores reventados en placa de video



## crislash (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola....  Tengo una placa de video con 3 capacitores reventados...  y en el capacitor dice esto:

FZ6C
1000
6.3v

me podrian decir de que valor es el capacitor?

porque yo compre unos de 1000uF y no se si estan bien porque ahora me funciona la placa pero se ve re mal. Entonces me preguntaba si esta mal el valor de los capacitores o cual puede ser el problema. A lo mejor tendria que cambiar los demas capacitores aunque no esten reventados?


Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 28, 2010)

Pruebelo con otro monitor, para que encuentre el origen del problema.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 28, 2010)

PArece que es correcto, revisa tambien los de la placa madre.

Que entiendes por funcionar mal, ¿Se oye la radio?....jajjajaja


Mira y busca otros condensadores abollados, machones de polvo.
Mira si funciona el ventilador de la tarjeta.


----------



## crislash (Jul 28, 2010)

ya probe con otro monitor y el problema es la placa... osea antes no se veia absolutamente nada.. es mas cuando prendia la compu la luz del monitor parpadeaba (como si la pc estubiera apagada) y ahora se ve pero re mal, como cuando fallan los juegos y se ven todos cuadrados de colores parapadeando por todos lados..

el ventilador de la placa se mueve RE-LENTO..  sera eso?


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 28, 2010)

Chequea los voltajes de la fuente sin carga y con carga. Si los voltajes son correctos, entoces es probable que las salidas de la placa de video esten dañadas. Es mejor que suba una foto del problema.


----------



## crislash (Jul 28, 2010)

ya la probe en 2 pc diferentes asi que no creo que sea problema de la pc. Sino cual podria ser el problema?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 28, 2010)

Buen día.
Cambiaste los capacitadores, perfecto todo arregaldo??? la respuesta es NO. Primero los capacitores que usaste eran de LOW ESR o de TANTALINO SOLIDOS, pues imaginate que esos capacitores equivalen a 4 de los electroliticos comunes a ALTA FRECUENCIA . Luego en caso que hayas hecho eso hay que ver si no se revento algo mas, algun diodo u otra cosa, aunque en la mayoria de los casos cuando los capacitores se inflan o explotan simplemente es por su mala calidad. 
Responde lo que te he dicho de los caps y luego tu mismo podras responderte 

Saludos y suerte (usa un soldador de pocos watts y con salida a tierra)


----------



## crislash (Jul 28, 2010)

que capacitores tendria que comprar para ponerle a la placa?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 28, 2010)

Buen día.
Tal como he dicho toda pieza de pc (motherboards, fuentes de alimentacion, placas de video, sonido etc...) tienen *capacitores electroliticos de low esr* o capacitores de *tantalino solido*, esto se debe a su baja resistencia frente a altas frecuencias introducidas en la fuente de alimentacion.
Algo malo de esto es su dificil localizacion y su alto precio: 
-para comprar capacitores de low esr, hay un flaco en mercadolibre que los vende.
-si vivis en capital y queres comprar capacitores de tantalino solido podes ir a elemon.

De todas formas depende de cuanta esperanza le des a esa placa, si ves que ya no va ni para delante o para atras cambiale, respespecto al ventildaor te recomiento que lo limpiez, aceites y tambien si no va para delante o para atras cambialo de una (tambien limpia el disipador).

Saludos y suerte


----------



## crislash (Jul 28, 2010)

ok muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda voy a ver eso del ventilador y si consigo los capacitores de los que me estas hablando..

saludos


----------



## edippo (Jul 28, 2010)

hola 
aprovechando la situacion, mi placa de video es un ati hd3650 ddr2, dos salidas dvi y un s-video uno de los dvi va al monitor el otro va al proyector y el s-video al televisor. bueno tiempo despues de reinstalar todo volvi a la configuracion ya nombrada, pero ahi empezaron los problemas
el s-video no responde. es decir antes al habilitar el monitor secundario el televisor lo tomaba automaticamente ahora ni se entera que tiene conectado el cable que viene de la pc (el conector de la tele funciona ya que lo probe con otra pc y andubo joya)
y en el segundo dvi se ve como todo amarillento  el azul se ve perfecto pero el verde y el rojo se ve como con mucho brillo y amarillento
ya isntale los driver del cd como no mejoro, isntale los de la pagina, no tiene ningun componente a la vista roto o en mal estado, esta limpia cuasi nueva, pero ahora no tengo ni salida s-video y el segundo dvi muestra horrible
bueno planteado el caso espero sepan ayudarme saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 30, 2010)

Buen día.
una consulta, que tratas de decir con buen tiempo despues de reinstalar todo??, que has hecho desarmar la maquina para limpiarla o mencionas que la formateaste? 

Saludos!


----------



## edippo (Jul 30, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buen día.
> una consulta, que tratas de decir con buen tiempo despues de reinstalar todo??, que has hecho desarmar la maquina para limpiarla o mencionas que la formateaste?
> 
> Saludos!





digo que andaba barbaro, despues de reinstalar window (ya que com es habitual en ese so deja de responder despues de un tiempo o empiea a tirar error que hace que se cierre todas las ventanas activas), con el tiempo osea mas o menos 2 meses despues dehaber reistalado se me dio por usar la otra salida nuevamente (ya que en ese lapso de tiempo tube finales y examens en la facu por lo que no me moleste en fijarme) y bueno ahi fue donde empezo el lio, al habilitar el segundo "monitor" (en realidad salia por la salida s-video) y no me lo tomaba, nada nada de  nada, solo forzandolo (desde la utilidades de hidravision de ati) quedaba la opcion de segundo mionitor tildado, anteriormente uno lo tildaba y al darle aplicar se volvia a destildar y no habilitaba el segundo monitor, desde linux intente hacer lo mismo nada mas que directamente me lo tomaba con el ya nombrado color amarrillento, no es un problema problema de S.O. ya que en ambas meda el mismo "error", ya saque la placa de video del socket lo limpie a fondo ni polvo ni nada por el estilo como nueva. pero despues de conectar todo sigo  con lo mismo.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 30, 2010)

Buen día.
Mira, para mi es un toque complicado (relacionado al soft de ati), ya que siempre use nvidia. Sin tener que recurrir a un tecnico, me parece lo mejor que recurras a algun foro especializados en  pc como toxico-pc (es de argentina) u otros especializados en placas ATI. A mi parecer es un problema de la placa, no se que decirte, estas cosas pasan a seguido con las compus, un dia funcionan al otro no.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## edippo (Jul 31, 2010)

ok gracias por el dato, vere si puedo salvarla, si no... bueno a comprar otra, gracias


----------



## Rooster (Ago 23, 2010)

Buenas, es mi primer post en la comunidad y como bien lo dice el titulo del post estoy buscando ayuda con un capacitor de una placa de video (GeForce 8300 GS) placa relativamente "vieja" pero que andaba hasta ayer que se me explotaron 4 capacitores, el problema es que no logro identificar la capacitancia para ir a comprar uno nuevo. Me pase todo el dia de ayer y hoy buscando una posible respuesta y no la encontre.
El capacitor es electrolitico color celeste y gris, y en la parte superior dice:
FZ83
l500
6.3V
Dejo adjunta una foto de la placa donde se ven, no es de muy buena calidad pero espero tener una posible respuesta.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2010)

Rooster

1500 uF (micro Faradios)  6.3 Volts    Low ESR

Eventualmente:

1500 uF (micro Faradios)  6.3 Volts    105°

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rooster (Ago 23, 2010)

Gracias JuanKa!
Ahora una pregunta "extra" me podrias explicar como hiciste, porque soy estudiante de una escuela industrial y ni mis profes de electronica supieron explicarme, asi si se llegase  a plantear el caso nuevamente sabrian explicarle 
Muchas pero muchas gracias.

Saludos Ema


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 23, 2010)

Rooster dijo:
			
		

> . . . me podrias explicar como hiciste . . .



La explicacion es muy sencilla y la redactare para que usted la pueda entender: los condensadores de contenedor cilindrico y metalico o electroliticos, tienen los valores en microfaradios; lo siguiente que debe tener en cuenta es la marca azul vista desde arriba, indica la polaridad (+ o -) y debe respetarla cuando reemplace el condensador dañado.


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2010)

Rooster dijo:
			
		

> Gracias JuanKa!
> Ahora una pregunta "extra" me podrias explicar como hiciste, .....
> Saludos Ema


 

Roster (Ema)

La explicación que acaba de dar Mandrake es EXCELENTE, ademas termine la Escuela Industrial en el año 1975 y he trabajado 30 años en relación de dependencia y 8 años en forma independiente en Electrónica.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rooster (Ago 23, 2010)

Tengo en cuenta esos conceptos aunque gracias por destacarlos.
Pero me referia a como obtuviste la capacitancia con esos valores que te di? Es un tipo nuevo de nomeclatura, o fue una respuesta en concreto porque te sucedio el mismo problema


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2010)

Rooster (Ema)

FZ83 ------------> Identificación de tipo segun el fabricante
l500 -------------> 1500 uF (micro Faradios)
6.3V ------------->   6.3 Volts

El tema del *LOW ESR* (Baja Resistencia Serie Equivalente) ó *105°* (reemplazo cuando no se consigue el correcto), es conocido en todo lo que sea partes de informatica/computación debido a las fuentes de conmutación que son usadas y a las altas temperaturas dentro del gabinete.

Esta demas decir que tu placa de video tiene montado un ventilador sobre el disipador del MicroProcesador de Video.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.:  en lenguaje coloquial : "*Son añossssss*" muchacho!!!!.-


----------



## Rooster (Ago 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!
Vamos a ver como sale el cambio de capacitores, ya estube leyendo en este foro y creo que voy bien orientado.
Cuando consiga los cap y los suelde les comento como me fue.
Saludos JuanKa.

P.D: los años me daran la experiencia


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2010)

Rooster dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias!!
> .......
> P.D: los años me daran la experiencia


 
Rooster (Ema)

EXACTO, de eso se trata ademas de las pruebas que iras realizando.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juancopeland (Ago 23, 2010)

antes de cambiar los condensadores no deberia buscar algun diodo o algo que se encuentre en corto?????


----------



## Rooster (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola juancopeland, gracias por unirte al post.
La verdad que segun me dijeron, cuando solo se hinchan los condensadores y luego explotan por arriba no produce daños colaterales (la mayoria de las veces en placas modernas). En caso de que sea una sobretension importante creo que en cuanto a su proteccion al circuito, son analogos a los fusibles llevando el tema por el lado de la electricidad.
Corriganme si me equivoco.
Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 24, 2010)

juancopeland dijo:
			
		

> antes de cambiar los condensadores no deberia buscar algun diodo o algo que se encuentre en corto?????



Porque el voltaje de funcionamiento es bajo (tan solo 6.3V), es probable que estallaran por tension mayor al voltaje soportado por el componente.


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> Porque el voltaje de funcionamiento es bajo (tan solo 6.3V), es probable que estallaran por tension mayor al voltaje soportado por el componente.


 

Mandrake

Mi experiencia me dice que "hierven" por exceso de temperatura dentro del gabinete de las PC's y/ó la proximidad a fuentes de calor como el disipador del microprocesador de video en la consulta de Rooster. Estan PEGADOS.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rooster (Ago 25, 2010)

Ayer compre los caps y la malla soldadora. Esta tarde me voy a pegar una vuelta por taller y los voy a soldar.
Algun consejo?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 25, 2010)

El mejor consejo es que no se demore al aplicarle calor al momento de desoldar y soldar, porque el calor puede desprender las pistas mas finas.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 26, 2010)

Termina de destruir los capacitores que vas a sacar, sin lastimar nada extra en frío.
Te van a quedar al final dos palitos, que los desoldaras de a 1 muy fácilmente.
Distinta es la temperatura si intentas desoldar ambos a la vez.

Puede ser que no este totalmente seco, ten a mano una servilleta de papel.


----------



## juancopeland (Ago 27, 2010)

muchas gracias por la correcion y encuentro mucho sentido a todas las respuestas pero me di cuenta que no me exprese muy bien.

mi pregunta iva enfocada al fallo de condensadores por una tension continua con rizado pronunciado(fuga en diodos u otro rectificador).   Al ser la tarjeta alimentada con voltaje DC es poco probable esto, pero al tener que enviar señales al monitor me imaginé que podriamos encontrar voltaje alterno.

no se si me entienden ahora??

Saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola gente, como les va?

Yo tambien tengo en mis manos una placa de video quemada.. tengo 3 capacitores que no explotaron pero estan hinchados y con algo oscuro manchados arriba.

Los 3 capacitores dicen: T0704 1500uF 6,3V 105ºC 

Es una MSI GeForce 7300.

La pregunta es, puede que sean estos 3 caps los que hacen que no funcione la placa?

Por lo visto son los mismos caps que los que cambio Rooster.. 

Rooster: Si ya los cambiaste, conta lo sucedido por aca..


----------



## J2C (Ago 30, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:
			
		

> ......
> La pregunta es, puede que sean estos 3 caps los que hacen que no funcione la placa?
> ......


 
Don Barredora

Puede ser que no funcione por ellos, pero creo que vale la pena cambiarlos y probar dado que el costo de los 3 es despreciable con respecto al precio de la placa.

En mi post *#2* indico como pedirlos y el *#7* hay aclaraciones ampliadas.
Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Rooster (Ago 30, 2010)

Gente, paso a comentar como me fue..
Y doy un par de consejos que yo por ser la primera vez haciendo esto aprendi..

1° Usen un soldador de 60W, ni intenten con uno de 40W o van a hacer cagadas..
2° Como dijo Nilfred arranquenlos porque facilita MUCHISIMO la desoldadura.
3° El metodo que use para sacar algunas patas que quedaron fue medio "bruto" pero aunque no me crean si lo hacen con delicadeza resulta mas eficaz que desoldarlos..
paso a explicarlo:
Con un cortauñas o un alicate muy finito cortan la parte de la pata del capacitor que sobresale por abajo, que siempre es muy poca. Lo mas al raz posible para que salga mejor.
Del otro lado, con un alicate toman de la pata y lentamente y con dulzura lo tiran, sale perfecto y el agujero queda 100% limpio y mejor que nunca para soldar.

La placa quedo como nueva y por nada mas que 6,25$. Gracias a todos por darme una mano y espero que les ayude lo que les conte.
Cualquier duda que tengan respecto a esto me avisan y si puedo se las contesto.
Un abrazo, y por supuesto ya me sumo a esta comunidad =)


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2010)

Rooster dijo:
			
		

> 1° Usen un soldador de 60W


RoHS, si me olvidé ese "detalle". De ahora en mas si dice RoHS hay que darle mucha masa en menos tiempo, porque la soldadura no tiene nada de plomo y en necesario mas calor.
Si eliminaste todo residuo de la vieja soldadura, la nueva la podes hacer con el de 40W.


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 30, 2010)

Gracias por los consejos, los capacitores que tengo que cambiar no explotaron.. igual los rompo asi saco de a una las patas???


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2010)

En tu caso va a salir un líquido de adentro de dudosa procedencia, hay que anticiparlo con un algodón o servilleta descartable.
¿Los queres guardar enteros de recuerdo?


----------



## marcfma (Ago 31, 2010)

nilfred :Es al reves a mayor porcentaje de estaño menor temp.A mayor porcentaje de plomo mayor temperatura.
Se usa mayor porcentaje de plomo en soldaduras que trabajan con temperatura como lamparas, ect.......O simplemente para ahorrar.........


www.berasolder.com/amplia_bera5aa.htm


----------



## Rooster (Ago 31, 2010)

Exacto, pero en este tipo de placas que se producen en GRANDES cantidades y automaticamente, hay muy poco margen de error. Y "cada monedita hace crecer al negocio" dicen..
Tanto la palca mia como la de el son de Nvidia, asi que el estaño debe tener similares proporciones de plomo.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2010)

marcfma dijo:
			
		

> nilfred :Es al reves a mayor porcentaje de estaño menor temp.A mayor porcentaje de plomo mayor temperatura.
> Se usa mayor porcentaje de plomo en soldaduras que trabajan con temperatura como lamparas, ect.......O simplemente para ahorrar.........
> www.berasolder.com/amplia_bera5aa.htm


No vamos a discutir: ¡Andá lee la página que pusiste de referencia!


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 31, 2010)

Creo que marcfa tiene razón, los puntos de fusion de cada elemento son los siguientes:

Estaño: Punto de fusion: 231,9ºC
Plomo: Punto de fusion: 327,4ºC

Es razonable que si hay mas plomo en la aleacion, el punto de fusion va a ser mas alto que si hay mas estaño en la aleacion estaño-plomo.


----------



## marcfma (Ago 31, 2010)

Si, que parte tendría que leer????
Ya lo se, la pegé para que la leas vos.
Elemento      simbolo       punto de fusión
estaño          Sn              231,9 ºC
plomo            Pb              327,4 ºC

Sacá tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2010)

¿Así que te haces el cocorito? Bueno, tomá para que leas lo que copiaste y pegaste sin leer:


			
				Soldaduras sin  Plomo – Lead Free Solders dijo:
			
		

> Otro grupo muy importante dentro las soldaduras, son aquellas que no contienen plomo, principalmente por ser un metal tóxico. Este tipo de aleaciones aseguran su aplicación manual y sin peligro de contaminación ambiental.
> 
> Producimos distintas aleaciones libres de plomo, combinadas con plata, antimonio y cobre.
> 
> El estaño en combinación con plata, nos permite obtener aleaciones con características muy particulares; las soldaduras de estaño con un 5% de plata, es el tipo de aleación mas fuerte dentro las soldaduras blandas. Su punto de fusión es mas elevado en comparación a una soldadura estaño/plomo, ...


----------



## marcfma (Ago 31, 2010)

Si, esa es una aleacion que tiene plata(un pequeño procentaje) y por lo tanto mayor punto de fusion .El punto de fusion de la plata es de 961,78ºC.
Pero estas aleaciones no tienen nada que ver con la discusion.
Vos dijiste que la soldadura de la placa costaba mucho para desoldar porque tenía poco contenido de plomo.
Todo lo contrario ,se debe a que tiene poco porcentaje de estaño.
El estaño es mas caro que el plomo. Se puede deber a que economizan o para que resistan mas las soldaduras,ya que esas placas calientan bastante, utilizan una aleacion con mayor punto de fusión.
Si me equivoco lo acepto.Pero no es mi caso.No voy a tratar de sostener lo insostenible, sobre todo tratandose de caracteristicas físicas de materiales que no admiten discusion.Es blanco o negro.Punto
Hay dos maneras de aprender: estudiando o a los golpes.
cada cual elige, no?


----------



## Don Barredora (Ago 31, 2010)

En fin.. me quedo una pregunta en el tintero.. al quemarse la placa se quemo la fuente de la pc.. la pc siguio funcionando con fuente nueva.. tengo miedo de quemar otra fuente si no queda bien arreglada la placa de video... se puede testear de alguna manera o es solo ponerla, taparse los ojos y apretar el boton de encendido de la pc?

JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJ  esperen que tomo aire.. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ

Ups disculpen.. es que acabo de hablar con mi amigo dueño de la placa de video en cuestion... y al comentarle que quizas tenia arreglo.. me confeso algo... la placa no le funcionaba.. y los caps estaban bien.. pero quiso probar algo... 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/videos/5073077/Cocinando-la-placa-me-ahorre-900-pesos.html


Sin palabras... vaya a saber uno que se cocino de la placa aparte de los 3 caps... 

Quizas me gaste en cambiar los caps.. pero dudo q arranque de nuevo...


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 1, 2010)

marcfma dijo:
			
		

> Pero estas aleaciones no tienen nada que ver con la discusion.
> Vos dijiste que la soldadura de la placa costaba mucho para desoldar porque tenía *poco contenido de plomo*.


Lo que dije esta el el post #22 de este hilo sin editar:


			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> *RoHS*, si me olvidé ese "detalle". De ahora en mas si dice *RoHS* hay que darle mucha masa en menos tiempo, porque la soldadura *no tiene nada de plomo* y e*n* necesario mas calor.


nada ≠ poco  y siempre dentro del contexto RoHS.
Y no edito el error tipográfico para que no digan que edité después de la discusión, pero donde dice "en" debería decir "es"


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:
			
		

> En fin.. me quedo una pregunta en el tintero.. al quemarse la placa se quemo la fuente de la pc.. la pc siguio funcionando con fuente nueva.. tengo miedo de quemar otra fuente si no queda bien arreglada la placa de video... se puede testear de alguna manera o es solo ponerla, taparse los ojos y apretar el boton de encendido de la pc?
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJ  esperen que tomo aire.. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> 
> ...



Esos métodos controvertidos!!!
http://www.hardwaremx.com/forum/index.php?/topic/12187-mi-amiga-a-muerto-t-t/


----------



## manitas (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola.
En una placa de video para pc quiero cambiar unos capacitores que los noto un poquito inflados.
Como se ve en imágenes adjuntas son de superficie, ¿se pueden reemplazar por electrolíticos comunes? ¿que significa el número 100? ¿debo buscar algo especial en los que compre?.
Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2012)

manitas dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> En una placa de video para pc quiero cambiar unos capacitores que los noto un poquito inflados.
> Como se ve en imágenes adjuntas son de superficie, ¿se pueden reemplazar por electrolíticos comunes? ¿que significa el número 100? ¿debo buscar algo especial en los que compre?.
> Saludos.




Buenas tardes manitas.

Son Condensadores Electrolíticos de 100µF/16V 
Las que se ven en la foto son SMD (Montage Superficial) 

Los puedes Poner del tipo Radiales cortando mucho las patas.

Sal U2


----------



## manitas (Ago 7, 2012)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, ¿y la indicación 6k que significa?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Si comprás de los comunes que sean *si o si* para 105ºC , y *no* los de 85ºC

Saludos !


----------

